# Plastic Pipe Use in NFPA 13 systems



## jar546 (Jul 28, 2014)

Above a non-rated drop ceiling we have sprinklers being installed in 2 of the 3 floors of a college classroom building.  The building was never sprinklered before.  I am trying to comprehend the reason to only sprinkler 2 of the 3 floors and the use of the plastic pipe above the drop ceiling.

View attachment 2087


View attachment 2087


/monthly_2014_07/IMG_5052.jpg.db3160a9d370681509e5184d29f5ace1.jpg


----------



## steveray (Jul 28, 2014)

Sprinkler protecting the space above the ceiling or below? No code reason to not have plastic above the ceiling unless it is a plenum.....The real question is how much plastic you can have up there before you have to sprinkler above and below.....

Maybe they don't have enough water to sprinkler the upper floor?


----------



## jar546 (Jul 28, 2014)

Not a plenum, the purpose is to sprinkler the area below the ceiling


----------



## steveray (Jul 28, 2014)

The CPVC sprinkler pipe (usually) needs to be protected....by other sprinklers or noncombustible construction or insulation or something like that as well from what I remember...Manufacturers install instructions...

http://www.tyco-fire.com/e-catalog/CPVC_Installation_Handbook/


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2014)

You need to get the current specification sheet for the brand of pipe being installed.

It will give you where and how it can be installed.

Some cvpc can now be installed exposed.

I am failry sure you can run it above drop ceiling.

As far as why not sprinkling the entire building who approves it ???

Voluntary install???


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2014)

one makers requirements:::::::

Concealed Installations

With concealed installations, in accordance with the UL Listing, the minimum

protection shall consist of one layer of 3/8 in. gypsum wallboard, or

a suspended membrane ceiling with lay-in panels or tiles having a weight

of not less than .35 lbs. per ft2. when installed with metallic support

grids, or 1/2 in. plywood soffits. For residential occupancies defined in

NFPA 13D and 13R, the minimum protection may consist of one layer of

1/2 in. plywood.

GF Harvel CPVC Fire Sprinkler piping products can be used in sprinkler

systems employing sprinkler heads rated at 225°F or lower when

installed concealed (protected) in accordance with the Listing, and the

maximum temperature rating (150°F) of the pipe and fittings is not

exceeded.

http://www.harvel.com/sites/www.harvel.com/files/documents/Fire_Sprinkler-Installation_Instructions-English.pdf


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2014)

Is that WOOD above the drop ceiling??

Where the white pipe is running through the big hole???

If so I call that combustible and shall have sprinklers above the ceiling or get rid of the wood or cover completely


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 28, 2014)

Would not approve due to the space depicted needing penetration sealing at joints, plumbing, lath and plaster area etc. It's a combustible space until it can meet a noncombustible rating.  The pipe/tubing must be listed for light hazard and don't know about the 3rd floor either (regarding "throughout")





> *NFPA 13, 2013*





> *Handbook*





> FAQ Can plastic pipe only be used in low-rise residential firesprinkler systems per NFPA 13R and in one and two-family dwellings per NFPA13D?
> 
> ANSWER: No. Plastic pipe specifically listed for use in firesprinkler systems is allowed to be used with all three NFPA sprinklerstandards. However, there are limitations on where and how plastic pipe is usedwithin NFPA 13. See the commentary following 6.3.7
> 
> ...





> *FAQ* Can CPVC pipe be installed exposed?CPVC pipe can be installed exposed under certain circumstances. The system must be installed using listed quick-response or listed residential sprinklers. If quick-response sprinklers are used, the deflectors must be installed within 8 in. (203 mm) of the ceiling. If residential sprinklers are used, the sprinklers must be installed in accordance with their listing. To obtain listings for these specific installation parameters, piping materials are subject to rigorous fire-testing procedures. Successful completion of these tests demonstrates that the materials will remain operable under certain fire conditions and will not contribute to the growth of the fire, thereby creating an acceptable confidence level with regard to these materials.


----------



## steveray (Jul 28, 2014)

The CPVC compatibility will be an issue....no vegetable oil, no WD40, certain intumescents, you need to make sure the guy washes his hands after the pizza at lunchtime......


----------

